# Wholesale Jebao WP25 + WP40 + WP60



## Silentcity (Nov 5, 2011)

Hello GTA,

I got a supplier that can grab these straight from the factory.

I got some rough numbers, let's see if anyone is interested. I have to order by the carton. So I need to fill carton minimums before I order. If I get enough interest you have to pick up @ my home (Brampton). I will not deliver. But here is rough pricing.

Jebao WP25 - factory cost $35 + Shipping / Duty / Customs $35 = $70 per unit > I need to order a minimum of 24

Jebao WP40 - factory cost $45+ Shipping / Duty / Customs $45 = $90 per unit >I need to order a minimum of 8

Jebao WP60 - factory cost $60 + Shipping / Duty / Customs $60 = $120 per unit > I need to order a minimum of 8

Please remember you are not paying any shipping, customs, tax or duty - simple pickup. It is very pricey to ship into Canada cause of our duty / tax fees, sure most of you know this. By the way the Jebao wp60 is a monster - saw one in a NY tradeshow ... beast.

If your interested let me know what model and quantity. If I get enough I'll make an order. If we I get more then 2 cartons per sku I can drop the price even more.

Cheers
Jason


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

Pm sent


----------



## immafool (Oct 7, 2011)

pm sent!!!!


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

When is the target date-ish to have these avaliable for pick up?

6 mode or 12 mode version?


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Is it just me, or did all of the prices just go up by $10?
What size tanks are these rated for?
Do foam guards exist for jebao? Can you get them in with the order? price?
Is this the export version or the china version?


----------



## Silentcity (Nov 5, 2011)

Will order soon as I hit minimum qty. Typically 15-20 days to ship from china.

No idea what a foam guard is neither does the supplier. Jebao catalogue does not have one either.

I raised just the wp-25 by $10 not all. This is due to shipping costs and broker fees. I will lower it once I get a better idea on border charges and if I can hit 4 cartons. I have no idea what customs will hit me with. I may even loose money.

This is the export version it comes with an adapter that lets you plug it into our NA outlets.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

a foam guard would be similar to the ones for the vortech products, to prevent things like seahorse tails, etc from being sucked in/sliced off.
you still didn't say what tank size these are rated for.
I'm moving this thread to marketplace ads.


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

If it's shipping from Asia you shouldn't have to pay duty or tax. I never have. Only from the states do you get charged that. Unless it registers over a certain dollar amount or delivered to a business maybe. I would look into it. I've ordered stuff from Europe before because it's cheaper to get it from there then the states. It's f2cked. Lol duty free my ass. Lol. I'd look into it. 

But back on topic. I might be interested. Depending on final cost and only if it's the 12 stage. Not the 6. Lmk

Two 25's. 

Thanks


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

mmatt said:


> If it's shipping from Asia you shouldn't have to pay duty or tax. I never have. Only from the states do you get charged that. Unless it registers over a certain dollar amount or delivered to a business maybe. I would look into it. I've ordered stuff from Europe before because it's cheaper to get it from there then the states. It's f2cked. Lol duty free my ass. Lol. I'd look into it.
> 
> But back on topic. I might be interested. Depending on final cost and only if it's the 12 stage. Not the 6. Lmk
> 
> ...


+1 on this, has to be the 12 stage. Please work on the duties and let us know before changing the prices, thanks.


----------



## jkoot (Apr 17, 2012)

Interested as well but only if 12 stage and the duties are worked out (prices are confirmed)

>jason


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Do not mean to undercut this order etc but I have checked on ebay and reefshops.com. The WP25 the price is ok but WP40 12stage the price not much of a difference and a couple of dollars more its ship to you direct.

I normally order from reefshops.com or ebay.


----------



## one90gallontank (May 29, 2012)

Very interested as well on 12 stage WP25 and need to know the duties amount (final price) to confirm.


----------



## sooley19 (Jan 7, 2009)

as everyone else is stating if you are able to get a 12 stage let me know with updated costs and i would pick up 2


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

what is happening with this?


----------



## Silentcity (Nov 5, 2011)

*Jebao*

Not sure,

I didn't get much interest from the GTA community. I saw similar group buy posts from the New York and Austin reef communities and it exploded with orders. I wanted to help Toronto folks with the same group buying power.

I barely got interest in 10+ units ... I need minimum 25 units per model. There is no additional pricing. What I listed is the final price (EVERYTHING INCLUDED). Hell if you guys call pull together 50+ units of the Jebao WP-25 I can literally get them for $60 a piece. Even wholesalers won't sell it to you for this low.

If you sticky the post and we get some traction - I can compile and update a list. But I won't move forward and import a crate until I know I got atleast 25 units in the bag. The rest is up to the good folks of Toronto.

As for technical questions like gph, tank sizing, flow output - I have no idea they are Chinese made with little to no hard numbers. No one is really doing comparison tests with them. But the build is rock solid and very powerful, google + youtube are great sources.

Note; They are the new 12 stage controllers. If you need pics I can provide some. If your in Brampton I have WP-25 model available to view.


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

I fully agree 60bucks is a very good price. Some people prefer to spend on brand name then the practical use of an item, that is the problem since often people feel that made in china means poor quality and cheap. But the fact is almost everything is made in china, including our computers, laptops and TV sets.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

So how will any warranty issues be handled?


----------

